# drawn hydralisk



## BakuFunn (Jan 9, 2008)

it was taken by a crappy cell phone, tell me if you want higher quality. 

I used my blizzard notepad, a #2 pencil, and a cheap 0.5 lead pencil.


----------



## azotyp (Jan 9, 2008)

awesome


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 10, 2008)

Why do all good drawings come from boredom in school?  Good job.


----------



## test84 (Jan 10, 2008)

great work! keep up!

and ... BLIZZARD NOTEPAD?! WTF!


----------



## bluebright (Jan 10, 2008)

A blizzard notepad, thats so cool. Nice stuff, thought need to buy a scanner.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 10, 2008)

That drawing is kick-ass dude, a job well done! Hopefully you'll scan it so I can save this beauty into my hard drive


----------



## BakuFunn (Jan 10, 2008)

my scanner either doesnt work with mac, or it is just busted...
Well, thanks for the comments
EDIT: for those wondering about the notepad, it came with the copy of starcraft. here is a picture comparison to my dsl.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jan 10, 2008)

wow you got some talent there


----------



## TaMs (Jan 10, 2008)

For some reason i don't see your picture but it's probably good. Atleast that's what i've heard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh wait now i see it. It's pretty good. I couldn't draw that well.
*goes to wait starcraft2*


----------



## BakuFunn (Jan 10, 2008)

yea, i draw starcraft more often ever since starcraft 2 was announced. If they dont keep the hydralisk...


----------



## bluebright (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Jan 11 2008 said:


> yea, i draw starcraft more often ever since starcraft 2 was announced. If they dont keep the hydralisk...



I heard a rumour that Star Craft 2 is being delayed untill March 9th.


----------

